

Ask HN:where can I find audio courses? - rick_2047

Well you may be wondering why I would like courses in audio format if I can have a good set of video lectures of most topics.Here are my reasons:<p>1)I don't own a fancy iPod or any video player.I just have a good philips mp3 plyaer (go gear series).Which I like and is all I can afford.Don't even think about mentioning my cellphone as its a very funtional one,no multimedia in it.<p>2)Easy to download.They are like 15-16 or at the most 25Mb and a very quick download.Video lecture take 5x the time,besides I prefer streaming videos rather than download it.<p>3)Thats all I can concentrate on, while on the college bus.I travel for like 1 1/2 hrs up down (totaling to 3 hrs of wasted time listening to songs).Even if I had a fairly decent video player, I couldn't even begin to concentrate on the 3-4 inch screen.Its just too small for me.<p>I searched the internet and interesting (to me) course I found in audio where Game theory at open yale project[1].Thats about it. So I ask HN, do any of you use such things?Can anyone give me good links to other open audio courses.<p>My interests are mainly in electronics and mathematics.
======
dageroth
Apples iTunes University seems like a good adress. Quite a number of
universities upload podcasts and lectures on all kinds of topics. I do not
know whether mathematics and electronics are covered, but I'd guess so. They
are free, so take a look there.

If you are interested in other disciplines I enjoy audiobooks on economy by
the Mises Institute ( <http://www.mises.org/> ) and one of the most enjoyable
podcasts on philosophy is to be found on freedomainradio.com by Stefan
Molyneux.

------
roundsquare
I'd be surprised if you could get good courses on either of those topics in
pure audio form... but if you do, let us know, I'm sure it'd be of fairly
general interest around here.

